# Reel or Greens Mower?



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm wanting to get a Reel or Greens Mower but wondering if I should get one over the other because of the condition of my yard.
My front yard is in average condition(normal home owner yard). It is Hybrid Bermuda


My backyard It is pretty bumpy(some ruts). I had some french drains and catch basins put in for the BAD drainage problem.(Clay Soil) 



Should I stay away from Greens Mowers because of the HOC is so short with the condition of my backyard with it being bumpy and not level,


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think either would work well. Maybe the greens mower might be best as it's heavier and that aluminum drum would level out some of the high spots possibly.

Scalp the back with the rotary this year and go to town with the REEL :thumbup:


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

My backyard is bumpy too and I notice it scalps much worse with a rotary than with a greens mower. The front and reel rollers seem to help avoid scalping. I was really surprised how well it looked after I mowed at 0.25 inches. It scalped less at that height than my rotary which doesn't go below an inch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dangerlawn said:


> My backyard is bumpy too and I notice it scalps much worse with a rotary than with a greens mower. The front and reel rollers seem to help avoid scalping. I was really surprised how well it looked after I mowed at 0.25 inches. It scalped less at that height than my rotary which doesn't go below an inch.


Agree. Most people find they can mow much lower with a reel mower without scalping than they could with a rotary mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Greensmower all the way. Not only will the weight and full width traction drum help smooth things out, but parts are way more available and affordable than most reels.


----------



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

I know this is going against what everyone is answering to my question but I found this Mclane online. What kind of shape does it look in? The seller said it has been used only a few times. selling it for $650. 
Or should I save the money and 2 1/2 hr drive and keep looking for a greens mower.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Victory Green said:


> I know this is going against what everyone is answering to my question but I found this Mclane online. What kind of shape does it look in? The seller said it has been used only a few times. selling it for $650.
> Or should I save the money and 2 1/2 hr drive and keep looking for a greens mower.


I see Mclane's going from $200-$500 on craigslist in my area. This looks to be in decent shape. Not sure If I'd risk it for a 2 1/2 hour drive though. I guess it depends on how often you're seeing them pop up for sale close by, and to what decision you make on the greens mower.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like a descent one. You would want to add the front roller so add another 150 to the price you pay. With the added travel I'd say keep looking.


----------



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok I might ask about lowing the price and go from there. Thanks for all the input!!!!!!!!!!!! It really helps!!!!


----------



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope my post correcting(in the right location on the blog).

Here is another one I found online. A California Trimmer. The seller said only used 4 times. asking $950. I will ask $300-$400. :? 
I just like to get others input on these mowers. 2 brains better than 1.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

you can damn near get a new one for $950. Might check local pawn shops.


----------



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

yea i was thinking the same thing @McDiddles. They didn't take my offer of $300. which i had a good idea they wouldn't but I'm taking my time and in no rush. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

@Victory Green I have not used the McLane, , but I recently picked up a California Trimmer and I love it. The cut is truly next level compared to my push reel.


----------

